# Odd electrical issue, need help



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Ok, here's the deal.

For a while now i've been having some issues with my overhead console. When I hit the lights nothing will happen until I pull down on the whole unit. I tried to find a loose wire to no avail. Next I noticed that my sunroof switch would be disfunctional in the same way (wouldn't function unless I pulled down on the unit). Now My driverside window will go down when I push the button. However it'll go up only when it wants to, however all the other windows work just fine. I haven't found the common theme as to when it works. I also took apart the door and have yet to find the issue... no loose wires. No loose connections. 

The only thing i've ever messed around with with the electrical is moving the battery to the trunk. Which has never affected anything. I'm going to try to clean up the ground (even though the car has no problem starting) I'm wondering if the car running i'm trying to push too much through the ground... So... we'll see what happens. If anyone has any kind of input please let me know. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Darktide said:


> Ok, here's the deal.
> 
> For a while now i've been having some issues with my overhead console. When I hit the lights nothing will happen until I pull down on the whole unit. I tried to find a loose wire to no avail. Next I noticed that my sunroof switch would be disfunctional in the same way (wouldn't function unless I pulled down on the unit). Now My driverside window will go down when I push the button. However it'll go up only when it wants to, however all the other windows work just fine. I haven't found the common theme as to when it works. I also took apart the door and have yet to find the issue... no loose wires. No loose connections.
> 
> The only thing i've ever messed around with with the electrical is moving the battery to the trunk. Which has never affected anything. I'm going to try to clean up the ground (even though the car has no problem starting) I'm wondering if the car running i'm trying to push too much through the ground... So... we'll see what happens. If anyone has any kind of input please let me know. Thanks for your help in advance.



If your sure all the wires and grounds are tight then I would check for a short. Possibly a wire with damaged insulation that is shorted until you pull down the console.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I've checked all the wires on the master window control panel... everything seems nice and tight. Same with the overhead console. I think the overhead console is more of a ground issue since all the functions are disabled until I pull down while the window problem is probably just the driver's window switch was broken somehow (like I said, it only acts up when I want the window to go up... going down works flawlessly and all other windows go up and down flawlessly).... I don't know what to do at this point. Its getting colder and it sucks to have to drive several miles after a toll booth with the freakin window down because I can't make it come back up.. *sigh* If anyone else has heard of this I could use the help


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Darktide said:


> I've checked all the wires on the master window control panel... everything seems nice and tight. Same with the overhead console. I think the overhead console is more of a ground issue since all the functions are disabled until I pull down while the window problem is probably just the driver's window switch was broken somehow (like I said, it only acts up when I want the window to go up... going down works flawlessly and all other windows go up and down flawlessly).... I don't know what to do at this point. Its getting colder and it sucks to have to drive several miles after a toll booth with the freakin window down because I can't make it come back up.. *sigh* If anyone else has heard of this I could use the help


It should be easy to test the switch. With the power off see if there is continuity on the terminals when you push the switch for the window to go up. If the switch looks good next I would suspect the servo motor for operating the window - it might need to be replaced.


----------

